# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  ارسال و دریافت داده از یک پورت سریال به چندین پورت

## data20

سلام .چطوری میشه از یک پورت سریال به چندین پورت سریال داده فرستاد؟ همزمان یا غیر همزمان.لطفا اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه.

----------

